

Ask HN: Mental block - where is "email for hipsters"? - macca321

I saw a beautiful, in-all-likelyhood-html5 webmail client that is stuck in my mind as "email for hipsters" but I can't remember its name?
======
chaosprophet
There was a project from Mozilla Labs called Raindrop which kind of sounds
like what you are asking for. However, the last update to that site was quite
some time ago (August 2010) and I doubt the project is still active.

------
dholowiski
Email for hipsters, wouldn't that be something like Pine?

~~~
agracey
lynx <https://mail.google.com>

~~~
macca321
I was thinking of something more HTML5y

~~~
mromanuk
Is everybody trying to reinvent the email these days? <http://mail-pilot.com/>

------
wietsehage
I think you looking for Fluent (Sparrow on the web) <http://fluent.io/>

------
particlebanana
Shortmail?? <https://shortmail.com>

------
coryl
<http://angel.co/minbox>

~~~
macca321
close to the one i saw, but not the one i mean...

